# base layers 2011-2012



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Love my under armor cold gear mock turtle. That plus a shell is all I need to get me through Southwest Winters. In fact it's often too hot and I end up with just a T and shell.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I recently got an airblaster ninja suit and rode in it for the first time. I wasn't too amused by it. The torso is oddly long and fits akwardly. (Maybe its just me). Kept me warm though. I might just have to get more days in with it before it gets comfortable.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> I recently got an airblaster ninja suit and rode in it for the first time. I wasn't too amused by it. The torso is oddly long and fits akwardly. (Maybe its just me). Kept me warm though. I might just have to get more days in with it before it gets comfortable.


I just recently got one of the Ninja Suits as well. I haven't ridden in it yet, but I put it on the other night to go walk the dog in the 20 degree weather and I was roasty toasty. :laugh: This thing should be great for riding. Oh, and maybe you just need a different size, cause the one I got fits great.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Patagonia makes some good shit. I find that of all the baselayers I've used in the past the cheapo Paradox baselayer I found in a liquidation outlet is the best (compared to my Sessions, Dakine, and Bakoda). But it's all about layering, and for warmth I make sure I have quality mid-layer fleece.


----------



## Planespotting (Dec 20, 2011)

Merino wool all the way. Best base layer period. I tend to buy from Icebreaker. I'll use 250 or 320 weight in the winter and 150 in the summer under my leather motorcycle jacket.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Planespotting said:


> Merino wool all the way. Best base layer period. I tend to buy from Icebreaker. I'll use 250 or 320 weight in the winter and 150 in the summer under my leather motorcycle jacket.



Merino is way $$...Great for sure. 
Patagonia works perfectly. 3 years and counting, I use them for climbing too..or just cold days.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

If money is no object then ->

Men's Base Layer, winter outerwear for men, outdoor gear & clothing 

All I would ever use, top quality products.


----------



## Planespotting (Dec 20, 2011)

oskar said:


> If money is no object then ->
> 
> Men's Base Layer, winter outerwear for men, outdoor gear & clothing
> 
> All I would ever use, top quality products.


I've always been curious about 66 North but no dealers anywhere I've been. Really want to see them/try 'em on first.


----------



## A Nearby Tree (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my evo under armour. By far the warmest most comfortable thing I've worn.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Under Armour cold gear (Base 2.0 preferably)


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Planespotting said:


> I've always been curious about 66 North but no dealers anywhere I've been. Really want to see them/try 'em on first.


I can understand that, buying stuff like that blind is no good.They have updated their size chart though.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Um - you can always mail order and then return if you need to


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I just recently got one of the Ninja Suits as well. I haven't ridden in it yet, but I put it on the other night to go walk the dog in the 20 degree weather and I was roasty toasty. :laugh: This thing should be great for riding. Oh, and maybe you just need a different size, cause the one I got fits great.


Did u get the regular one or the hoodless one? I had a better experience with it today. I wore boxers underneath and a polyester sweat pant over and it was perfect in 20 degree weather. Last time I went commando and the stitchings felt uncomfortable against my skin.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Did u get the regular one or the hoodless one? I had a better experience with it today. I wore boxers underneath and a polyester sweat pant over and it was perfect in 20 degree weather. Last time I went commando and the stitchings felt uncomfortable against my skin.


It's got the hood. I can see where commando could pose some problems, especially given where the stitches and seams are located, but with a pair of nice compression shorts, it's good to go for me.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I like my Patagonia stuff a lot. It's synthetic but does a great job. I'm going to get some merino wool pieces. My wife has merino wool socks and loves them.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I used the Patagonia Capilene 3 base layers last weekend.

Pretty awesome for snowboarding in 25-35 degree weather. Very warm yet breathable and fits very well. Highly recommended!


----------

